
In Coronavirus Fight, China Gives Citizens a Color Code, with Red Flags - bobsil1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/01/business/china-coronavirus-surveillance.html
======
bobsil1
>a piece of the program labeled “reportInfoAndLocationToPolice” sends the
person’s location, city name and an identifying code number to a server

